# Dolan's Cadillac,release date TBD



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

AFAIK,this film was finished last year,but never released to theaters or DVD.
Dolan's Cadillac is based on one of Stephen King's most intense short stories,in the vein of The Dead Zone and Secret Window.
The most up-to-date info I have found on the film is from Film Bridge International.

http://www.filmbridgeinternational.com/home.htm

They have the film listed as "Soon to be Released".
The film stars Christian Slater,Emmanuelle Vaugier and Wes Bentley.
I had read somewhere that Sylvester Stallone had signed on for the role of Jimmy Dolan in this film,but can't recall where I read that at.
If I find the article,I will post a link for that info too.
Here is another link from Film Bridge International,with more info about this film.

http://www.filmbridgeinternational.com/dolans_cadillac.htm


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

imdb.com has the film listed for a 2009 release,but no firm street date yet.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0963965/

They have Christian Slater listed for the role of Jimmy Dolan in the film.
So much for the Stallone rumor,eh?
:grin:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The following link from Lilja's Library has a pretty extensive history of how Dolan's Cadillac got around to making it to film.

http://www.liljas-library.com/section.php?id=13

That link also contains a few photos of Slater and some of the cast and crew working on the film.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Great short story -- looking forward to this. :up:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Dario33 said:


> Great short story -- looking forward to this. :up:


Agreed...and on another King related note,it is being rumored that Bag of Bones may finally make it to the big screen too.
I had read somewhere that Mick Garris has already signed on to direct that project,and some talks have been going on about filming this in Maine.


----------

